# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  TUG, smart autonomous mobile robot, Aethon Inc., Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Aethon Inc.

Home page - aethon.com/tug

----------


## Airicist

Aethon 'Tug' Hospital Robot

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> Say hello to Tug, an automated delivery robot created by Aethon, that transfers medical supplies and patients' meals around hospitals.

----------


## Airicist

CNET News - Doctors, nurses...and robots 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> A state-of-the-art medical center is just weeks away from opening its doors in San Francisco. Working alongside doctors and nurses will be a fleet of robots. CNET's Kara Tsuboi takes us inside the hospital to view the capabilities of these specialized courier bots.


Article "Robots roam hallways of SF's newest hospital, lending a helping hand"
A fleet of 25 new workers rolls through the hallways of UCSF Medical Center at Mission Bay, delivering meals and medicine, among other tasks formerly completed by humans.

by Dara Kerr
January 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

C|Net features Aethon's TUG at UCSF Mission Bay 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> C|Net features Aethon's TUG at UCSF Mission Bay opening February, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Aethon TUG Robot on Fox News 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Aethon's TUG autonomous mobile robot was featured on Fox News Willis Report

----------


## Airicist

Aethon TUG Robot 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Autonomous mobile robot delivers and transports materials.

----------


## Airicist

Deflategate - A robot experiment 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Aethon, a Pittsburgh robotics company runs experiment to prove future deflategate incidents can be avoided and chain-of-custody of properly inflated footballs can be maintained.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Hospital Couriers At UCSF Medical Center

Published on May 2, 2015




> UCSF Medical Center uses robots as couriers, transporting everything from food and linen to pharmaceuticals throughout the hospital.


"Pricy robots 'Tug' hospital supplies"

by Althea Chang
April 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

New medical robot in lee health hospital

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> A futuristic addition to lee memorial hospital is changing the way doctors treat their patients. 
> The robot, named "Tug" helps deliver medications throughout the hospital.
> Tug is mapped to the hospital and uses the facility's wireless network to control elevators and doors. 
> After completing deliveries, tug returns to the charging dock in the pharmacy.

----------


## Airicist

Aethon TUG robot

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> Learn about the TUG Autonomous Mobile robot from Aethon

----------


## Airicist

TUG robot automates laboratory deliveries

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> How can you automate specimen deliveries into the laboratory? The autonomous TUG robot can deliver them securely and efficiently.

----------


## Airicist

How does the TUG robot work

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> Watch this video to learn how the TUG autonomous robot works along with how it navigates, its locomotion, and enabling technology to make it safe, efficient and effective.

----------


## Airicist

Aethon TUG robot in manufacturing

Published on Jul 10, 2018




> Check out the the TUG autonomous mobile robot which delivers material autonomously throughout manufacturing facilities.  It changes how plants move materials and frees up staff to perform higher value tasks.  It even automatically picks up and drops off carts and navigates safely around people.

----------


## Airicist

Aethon TUG T4 Autonomous Mobile Robot

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> The T4 is the latest in Aethon's family of TUG Autonomous Mobile Robots. It is the answer for industrial, manufacturing and logistics customers who need a smaller, faster and integration-ready mobile robot. System integrators and distributors will value the T4 as an improved mobility platform due to its ease of deployment, cost-effectiveness and open connectivity options. https://aethon.com/t4

----------

